# [info] update sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r1

## .:chrome:.

sono stati appena rilasciati

questa versione dei linux-headers dovrebbe risolvere parte dei problemi sorti in fase di compilazione di molte applicazioni dopo l'introduzione di glibc-2.4 e gcc-4.1

mi permetto di ricordare che dopo la un cambio di versione di questo pacchetto, si deve procedere come minimo a ricompilare glibc. personalmente credo che sia meglio un emerge -e system anche se non è strettamente necessario

```
 * Kernel headers are usually only used when recompiling glibc, as such, following the installation

 * of newer headers, it is advised that you re-merge glibc as follows:

 * emerge glibc

 * Failure to do so will cause glibc to not make use of newer features present in the updated kernel

 * headers.
```

Last edited by .:chrome:. on Sun Sep 17, 2006 11:52 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## riverdragon

Emerge -e system vuole ricompilare 215 pacchetti   :Shocked:  ... penso che posticiperò e per il momento ricompilerò solo glibc.

----------

## Peach

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Emerge -e system vuole ricompilare 215 pacchetti   

 

wow! devo ritenermi fortunato che ne ho solo 100  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bandreabis

emerge -e system????

Ma l'ho appena fatto per cambiare compilatore!!

Beh, dai, su amd64 ilproblema non si pone (ancora).

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Emerge -e system vuole ricompilare 215 pacchetti   ... penso che posticiperò e per il momento ricompilerò solo glibc.

 

eh? scherzi?

system include meno di 100 pacchetti, e molti sono anche piccolini (a parte glibc) come mai così tanti?

comunque basta solo glibc (e nel tuo caso conviene che te lo fai bastare  :Wink: )

----------

## inspiron

io ne ho 254 di pacchetti in system

----------

## riverdragon

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> system include meno di 100 pacchetti, e molti sono anche piccolini (a parte glibc) come mai così tanti?

 

L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che la mia foresta di use flag obblighi molti pacchetti a ricompilare anche qualche dipendenza.

----------

## Sephirot

io ne ho 97

----------

## lavish

Abbiamo duecentocinquantatremila topic sticky ormai, ma è periodo di upgrade importanti, quindi.. aggiunto anche questo  :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Ma si, io ho un system di 154 pacchetti e ho dato un emerge -e world al passaggio verso gcc4.1...

Adesso, il mio system aspetterà!!

Col tempo, un pò alla volta, sarà ricompilato utto, aggiornamenti permettendo...

Ho altro da fare, nella mi vita, che passare giorni, settimane e mesi a ricompilare il sistema per intero!!

----------

## lavish

infatti non è necessario ricompilare system, basta appunto glibc  :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

Detto... Fatto!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## devilheart

ok, aggiornato linux-headers ma glibc non si compila più

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/sysconf.c -c -std=gnu99 -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fPIC -fmerge-all-constants -march=k8 -mtune

=k8 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -fexceptions -DGETCONF_DIR='"/usr/lib32/misc/glibc/getconf"'   -I../include -I/var/tmp/portage/glib

c-2.4-r3/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/posix -I/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -I../sysdeps/i386/elf -I../nptl/

sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps

/unix/sysv/linux -I../nptl/sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/pthread -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -I../sysdeps/gnu -I../sysdeps/unix/common -I../sysdeps/unix/mman -

I../sysdeps/unix/inet -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -I../ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/

sysv -I../sysdeps/unix/i386 -I../ports/sysdeps/unix -I../nptl/sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/unix -I../sysdeps/posix -I../sysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i3

86/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i686 -I../sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -I../sysdeps/i386/fpu -I../nptl/sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/i386 -I../sysdeps/w

ordsize-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -I../sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -I../sysdeps/ieee754 -I../sysdeps/generic/elf -I../sysdeps/gene

ric -I../ports -I../nptl  -I.. -I../libio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -includ

e ../include/libc-symbols.h       -o /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/posix/sysconf.o -MD -MP -MF /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2

.4-r3/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/posix/sysconf.o.dt -MT /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/posix/sysconf.o

../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/../fork.c: In function '__libc_fork':

../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/../fork.c:203: error: can't find a register in class 'BREG' while reloading 'asm'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-x86-x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/posix/fork.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/glibc-2.4/posix'

make[1]: *** [posix/subdir_lib] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/glibc-2.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

    ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

      glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 1168:   Called src_compile

        glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 1179:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

          glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 253:   Called die

          !!! make for x86 failed

          !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## guerro

Scusate la domanda molto banale:

Dato che per la mia architettura (amd64) è uscito l'update delle linux-headers (2.6.11 -> 2.6.17) c'è qualcosa da compilare per trarre i vantaggi dalle nuove headers?  Mi sembrava di aver letto qualcosa in merito da qualche parte, ma non son più riuscito a recuperarlo...

Qualcuno mi potrebbe rinfrescare la momoria?     :Embarassed: 

----------

## Scen

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Scusate la domanda molto banale:
> 
> Dato che per la mia architettura (amd64) è uscito l'update delle linux-headers (2.6.11 -> 2.6.17) c'è qualcosa da compilare per trarre i vantaggi dalle nuove headers?  Mi sembrava di aver letto qualcosa in merito da qualche parte, ma non son più riuscito a recuperarlo...
> 
> Qualcuno mi potrebbe rinfrescare la momoria?    

 

Basandosi su quanto viene detto nella guida Gentoo per la migrazione completa a Linux 2.6 (cap.11), ad ogni aggiornamento di linux-headers è consigliabile ricompilare le glibc. Nella guida si fa riferimento specifico al passaggio kernel 2.4 -> 2.6, però penso che valga anche per cambi di "minor-release" degli header.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

mmmhhh ... non bisogna cercare molto a fondo ... è il terzo post del forum italiano ... quello con il prefisso "Importante"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *guerro wrote:*   

> c'è qualcosa da compilare per trarre i vantaggi dalle nuove headers?

 

no. niente.

gli headers sono solo prototipi di funzioni e poco altro che servono solo a compilare glibc. nulla di più.

se vuoi ricompilare glibc, male non fa, ma non è certamente un passo obbligatorio. non pensare però di vedere vantaggio alcuno

gli aggiornamenti di linux-headers sono importanti solo quando si fanno le installazioni da zero e quando si vule assolutamente avere il sistema aggiornato all'ultimissima versione. se comunque lasci la versione compilata in orgine (consigliabile se il PC non è usato solo per giocare) non andrai incontro a nessun malfunzionamento/bug o altro

----------

## guerro

Grazie per le info   :Very Happy: 

Mi avete chiarito alcuni dubbi   :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

fatto il merge del topic di guerro.

thx a Scen per la segnalazione.

----------

